# Public areas near Savannah?



## Wisconsin Ben (Dec 7, 2009)

Going to be in Savannah next August and I see our beach vacation happens to also be the start of hog season with small game.   We own a few blackpowder rifles and would love to try out hog hunting.   The guided hunts I see are all probably out of our price range for three guys but we were thinking of just finding some decent public land to walk around on one or two days.  $20 for a 3 day small game license seems affordable. 

Anyone recommend any public land in the Savannah area?  Are the WMA's the only public land or are those just special areas?   I see the two islands have quota hunts and the Richmond Hill WMA wasn't very good for hog hunting when I looked around at peoples reports on the forum.


----------



## hound1973 (Dec 7, 2009)

*hog hunting*

The best spot around Savannah I think is Ft Stewart.  About 220,000 acres to hunt, very simple to sign in and go, just make sure you understand the way to see what areas are open.  This is my first season ever hunting and started in Sept of this year and have got over 36 hogs since then.  There has always been at least 2 or 3 areas about 2,000 acres or bigger to hunt hogs thats always open at any given time to choos from.  The avaerage areas I hunt is 3,000 acres.  Its only about a 20-30 minute drive from Savannah.  All you need is a small game license, hunter safety card from any state, Ft Stewart hunting access pass
you can get for $15.00 per day or $60.00 per year, their number is (912)435-8061.  I just came across a herad of 37 hogs yesterday.  I was looking for a tree for my treestand and heard them fighting, stalked them a bit and shot 4 from across a river about 200 yards.  then I just did a map recon and drove around the river and only had to drag them about 30 yards out the woods.


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh, I saw references to Ft Stewart for hunting but I assumed it was for military only.   Excellent then!   36 hogs?  Is there something to do with all that meat?  

Thanks for the reminder on the hunters safety card.   It's all in the computer here so I'll have to get a copy from the DNR.

I've been reading your states website and if I'm correct I can start hunting hogs with small game weapons (black powder and archery right?) on August 15th.   Is that correct?  Is Ft Stewart different?  Are pistols allowed during that time?


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 7, 2009)

Wisconsin Ben said:


> Oh, I saw references to Ft Stewart for hunting but I assumed it was for military only.   Excellent then!   36 hogs?  Is there something to do with all that meat?
> 
> Thanks for the reminder on the hunters safety card.   It's all in the computer here so I'll have to get a copy from the DNR.
> 
> I've been reading your states website and if I'm correct I can start hunting hogs with small game weapons (black powder and archery right?) on August 15th.   Is that correct?  Is Ft Stewart different?  Are pistols allowed during that time?


No but prior to Aug 15th you can handgun hunt.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Dec 7, 2009)

On Stewart you have to hunt with what kind of weapons are allowed for that season that is in. So if you are limited to X for weapons for small game, X can only be used for hog hunting during that time.


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Dec 7, 2009)

hound1973 said:


> The best spot around Savannah I think is Ft Stewart.    This is my first season ever hunting and started in Sept of this year and have got over 36 hogs since then.  I just came across a herad of 37 hogs yesterday.  I was looking for a tree for my treestand and heard them fighting, stalked them a bit and shot 4 from across a river about 200 yards.  then I just did a map recon and drove around the river and only had to drag them about 30 yards out the woods.



Dagum 36 hogs in 3 months...You have got to be one of the best hog hunters out there...Got any pics??? And 37 in one group and you counted them all from across the river at 200yds...you must have a sweet spot out there,you might have to show a few of us around if you ever get a chance
Is this the same spot you saw the 500 pounder throw the 250 pounder up in the air??
Did you clean the 4 at P&P yesterday?


----------



## hound1973 (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm not sure when exactly small game hunting starts, just check with the GA DNR, Ft Stewart follows the same exact regulations, they just add a few such as only harvesting does on weekend only compared to every day in most places in GA (except archery only areas).  You can hunt hogs all year except during turkey season with rimfire rifles, black powder muzzle loader and archery, *and use any caliber rifle only during deer season*.  I use a .22 LR (looking to get a magnum) and a 150lb crossbow (I also got a few does already with this baby) in the off season.  I am doing research and plan on buying a muzzle loader to use all year on these tasty little piggies!!  As far as what I do with these tasty piggies...I eat them.  I haven't bought any meat since I started hunting for the first time this year (I save a lot of money this way, didn't realize just how much I spent on meat).   I also give a lot of meat away to people who don't have a lot of money.  I did online research and watched you tube videos and learned how to properly and safely process my own animals harvested.  Ft Stewart also has a very nice cleaning station set up that has 4 cleaning points with hoists (meaning 4 people at a time), running water, lights and electricity, and a big commercial dumpster for you to skin and quarter all animals.  All you bring is a cooler, ice, knife and gloves (if you use them, I always do for the hogs at least).  The hogs over here are fun to hunt, (be careful though, I got charged at more than once after shouting the bigger ones well over 400lbs with a 30.06, they got up, shook their heads and were Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- off!), and taste very very very very good!!!!  Send me a PM later in the comming months or with any questions and I'll steer you in the rigfht direction.  I won't reveal my honey holes online though.


----------



## hound1973 (Dec 7, 2009)

Skinin&Grinin said:


> Dagum 36 hogs in 3 months...You have got to be one of the best hog hunters out there...Got any pics??? And 37 in one group and you counted them all from across the river at 200yds...you must have a sweet spot out there,you might have to show a few of us around if you ever get a chance
> Is this the same spot you saw the 500 pounder throw the 250 pounder up in the air??
> Did you clean the 4 at P&P yesterday?



The spot where I saw the 500pounder throw the 250 pounder in the air was closed all weekend


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Dec 7, 2009)

hound1973 said:


> This is my first season ever hunting.  So far I got 23 hogs and 7 deer



Man I just cant get over it you killed 13 hogs out there on Stewart since you posted this on 12-3...wow 13 hogs in 4 days...you really are "the man"



hound1973 said:


> This is my first season ever hunting and started in Sept of this year and have got over 36 hogs since then.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 7, 2009)

Skinin&Grinin said:


> Man I just cant get over it you killed 13 hogs out there on Stewart since you posted this on 12-3...wow 13 hogs in 4 days...you really are "the man"



 It says over 36. He's not even sure now how many he has killed...


----------



## Echo (Dec 7, 2009)

Skinin&Grinin said:


> Man I just cant get over it you killed 13 hogs out there on Stewart since you posted this on 12-3...wow 13 hogs in 4 days...you really are "the man"


 
That is just stunning really. I haven't been hunting hogs specifically since deer season came in but I'm out there hunting deer every week and I've only spotted hogs 1 time in the woods all season. Guess I know why they seemed in short supply now!


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (Dec 7, 2009)

It's very confusing because the DNR website doesn't have a hog hunting section under seasons.  So I'm not sure what all the rules are and every other section contains one or two rules too.   It's like I have to hire a lawyer before going into the woods...   I'm sure Wisconsin is no better though to someone who hasn't hunted there their whole life.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 7, 2009)

You can hunt hogs year round. You only have to follow what guidelines are set for what else is in season at that time.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Dec 7, 2009)

Wisconsin Ben said:


> It's very confusing because the DNR website doesn't have a hog hunting section under seasons.  So I'm not sure what all the rules are and every other section contains one or two rules too.   It's like I have to hire a lawyer before going into the woods...   I'm sure Wisconsin is no better though to someone who hasn't hunted there their whole life.




Like buckbacks stated, hogs are not considered "Game Animals", so the only restrictions on them is what weapon you can use to kill them on State-owned or Federally-owned land.

If you are on private property, you can use any weapon and can hunt them 24-7.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 7, 2009)

capt stan said:


> So If this is true you should be on your 4th harvest card for FT Stewart this season since sept You are the man!!!!!.......  Thats gotta be a record.. I'm gonna check with my buds who work there and see if you have the record.....



I have Leo's number on my cell and me and Mr. Harvey are good friends if you need some help, I know who to ask


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Dec 7, 2009)

capt stan said:


> So If this is true you should be on your 4th harvest card for FT Stewart this season since sept You are the man!!!!!.......  Thats gotta be a record.. I'm gonna check with my buds who work there and see if you have the record.....




Shoot man he went through one harvest card in the last 4 days


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 7, 2009)

LOL>...I have shot 25 this entire year,and I thought I was in the lead..you just never know huh?...500 pounders throwing 250 pounders in the air?..lol..Are we all hunting the same place?..lol..Never seen a hog over 350 out there,only 2 that might make it between 300 and 325,99% of those hogs are under 250,prolly 75% are under 180...Maybe I am in the wrong place.I'd pay to see this skill level in action.WHere do I sign up?

Good point about shooting into an area not signed in to..Somebody isn't in the AIA are they?..lol..oh man..


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Dec 8, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> LOL>...I have shot 25 this entire year,and I thought I was in the lead...



Oh great now ol'PLP is gonna kill every hog out there,hey if you get that 500 pounder this guy is talking about...dont call me


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 8, 2009)

Ben are you really in Wiss????

Me thinks...you might rethink hunting hogs in August.
I have never seen a yank hold up for long in August w/o having been here a while...even then they still are dying from the skeeters.
Not to poke at you...but August is better suited to watching girls at the beach.
cw


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (Dec 8, 2009)

It's hot in Wisconsin too.   We went  in mid July last year and there is no way in God's green earth I'm going to be out in the woods in those temperatures.   We were on Tybee while they were filming some Miley Cyrus movie and we had to haul our luggage about 3/4ths of a mile to get to the condo because the street was closed for filming.  I just about died.

My buddy was there in August and said it was the low 80's which is about average for Wisconsin that time of year.  Maybe he had an abnormally cool week?

I guarantee you that mosquitos are worse where I live than in Georgia.  I live right by a nice slow moving swampy river and they carry away small children.... that's what I hear at least.


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 8, 2009)

that was an off week...or summer..global cooling...
Normally it's 90's easy...which it may be on Ft Stewart as the sea breeze will not reach that far inland.
cw


----------



## gsubo (Dec 9, 2009)

Sounds like Mr. Hounddogs got it figured out..and all in less than a year!  Meanwhile the rest of us boys who've been huntin out here for years might wanna start taking some pointers.  

You just might be the new "MAN" around here.  There's only two possibilities for these massive numbers of hog sightings and or killings..
#1. As my good buddy PLP stated..somebody done been up in the AIA.  Better watch out..them GWs don't take kindly to people huntin their spots.

#2. Someone has got a really big imagination. 

My vote is for number 2

Good huntin fellows..PM me when ya need some deer pointers.


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Dec 9, 2009)

capt stan said:


> HUMMMMMMM so........ I wonder what THAT MEANS????????????



BUSTED

I really hope he comes on and tells us the story...maybe he has just been getting his kill cards from somebody else
Doubt it but I sure would like to see some pics or something to back all this 500 pound hog talk up...most likley won't even see him again


----------



## gsubo (Dec 9, 2009)

hound1973 said:


> be careful though, I got charged at more than once after shouting the bigger ones well over 400lbs with a 30.06:




AND you lived to tell about it?!?


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 9, 2009)

capt stan said:


> Seems no one who issues out kill cards can verify anyone has been thru 3 or 4 kill cards due to hogs killed this year....... HUMMMMMMM so........ I wonder what THAT MEANS????????????





Skinin&Grinin said:


> BUSTED
> 
> I really hope he comes on and tells us the story...



Doubtful. I would like to know the truth. From the number of pics and kill threads created I'd say he has been on one hunt and killed that 1 weekend and thats it.
HE may be another limbhangar or *****bowhunter but who knows for sure right now


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 9, 2009)

You gotta sign out hogs?


----------



## capt stan (Dec 9, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> You gotta sign out hogs?



 Dude your hilarious.....


----------



## huntingonthefly (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey PLP, you gotta extra harvest cards- not enuff little squares on this one, hunting my and yer holes too! P.S. Don't worry about Seekrut Wma. Toooooo easy over there. May go back with a slingshot and ball bearings, lol. Public land too- dadgum! Glad hoghorde1900something hasn't found it. He'd put LEE Sausage outta business!! after one trip.


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Dec 10, 2009)

Well I guess he's not going to respond to any of this...I have seen him viewing this thread twice.Oh well was hoping he could explain what the real story is.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Dec 10, 2009)

Here's my theory: 
1.Very unpopular in school, with few friends 
2.Wants respect never given, joins Army 
3.Gets stationed way down south 
4.Buys into the TV/media driven stereotype that Southerners are all a bunch of banjo plunking idiots
5.Lies like crazy to make people think he's a great hunter and to build a false sense of confidence.
6.Tucks tail, runs, and hides when someone calls Bull Doo Doo.
7.Oh crap, them "rednecks" aren't as dumb as they seemed on TV!

I've seen this before, living next to 2 military bases and going up as an Army brat, I've seen A LOT. Don't jump the gun guys, I've got many great army friends and my father is a retired war veteran. I have just noticed a pattern and have gotten agitated with it. I'm a patriot, support our military 100%, and deeply appreciate their sacrafices.....BUT.....it doesn't give one a free pass to lie through their teeth.


----------



## looseheadsurfer (Dec 10, 2009)

GobbleAndGrunt78 said:


> Here's my theory:
> 1.Very unpopular in school, with few friends
> 2.Wants respect never given, joins Army
> 3.Gets stationed way down south
> ...


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (Dec 10, 2009)

So I shouldn't expect anyone playing a banjo on their front porch when I come down there next summer?  

I used to always be amused at how slowly most people from the south talked (I work on a phone), but then when I visited and it was 90 and humid all day every day I don't think I did anything fast all week long... heh.

Option #2 - People just tell hunting stories and exaggerate a bit.


----------



## Nautical Son (Dec 10, 2009)

Stan, ask about the photos from the quota hunt....that avatar photo sure does look familiar from the Stewart website kill sheet photos.......


And yep shootin across the river is shooting into an unsigned in area...nice admission of guilt....or you were trespassing on private property....

Heck if dude saw that many hogs in one area I just want to know the letter nevermind the number....I'll figure that out by looking at a map for a road within 30 yards of the river....

Stan, I got some buddies coming back down at the end of Feb you wanna help me out taking them out and finding some pork...maybe even get em out to CCA for some sheepies if they are still around.


----------



## capt stan (Dec 11, 2009)

Troy , I 'lll have to see whats going on then before I commit.


----------



## STRYCNINE (Dec 27, 2009)

Any updates?


----------

